# Объявления > От администрации сайта >  Дорогая Администрация

## Марат

Я Новичок. Вчера впервые в жизни зарегистрировался (рад, что на Вашем прекрасном сайте). Прочитал Правила пользования и прошу объяснить, что такое ник и офф-топик.

----------


## An-Z

Марат и есть отныне Ваш ник на этом форуме, ну а про оффтопик почитайте в википедии.. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9E%D1%84%D1%84

----------


## Марат

Спасибо. Извените, что отвлёк Вас.

----------


## Марат

Воспользуюсь этой страничкой, чтобы поблагодарить людей, организававших этот замечательный сайт. Теперь у меня всегда есть место, где я могу общаться с такими же пробитыми на авиацию людьми. Здесь море информации, каждый готов помочь и поделиться опытом и знаниями. Спасибо Вам всем. 
С уважением, Марат

----------

